# First Trip to the Edge (31 Aug)



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

So I got to play "charter" of sorts on Sunday by taking out my friend and his dad. I was a little nervous about the surf report... I have a 21 foot Sea Hunt so 3-4 ft is getting a bit sporty. However once we got out of Destin and past the jetties, it really wasn't too bad. The waves were spaced enough that it slowed us down a bit but nothing too crazy. I was debating if I wanted to fight them all the way to the edge, so we decided to drag some lures and try to pick up a King or two before making up our minds on what to do. Had one hit the first lure before I could even throw the second line out, which was great fun for my friend. So we decided that fate favors the bold (and the stubborn) and set out for the longest run ever to the edge. Found a huge flock of birds diving on a school in about 180' of water and thought they might have been blackfins at first, but alas, bonito. 

No weed lines out there, but there seemed to be one forming by the time we called it a day. We trolled the northern part of the edge for a bit, but no hits. It was about midday by this point, so we switched gears to go after some mingos. Not a ton of action there, but enough to feed all the anglers, myself, and those back on shore, so we were happy. Jon even pulled up his first shark, and Paul got to experience his first remora. So a good day all around. Can't wait for the next time I get out there, hopefully with calmer seas! Daniel, I'm not sure what your handle is on here, but if you're reading this, thanks for the tips.


"Nauti-K"


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet but I have heard that this time of the year blackfins are sometimes under the bonito's. Try letting your jig sink for a while and then reel like mad!


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

I didn't even think about that, will have to try it next time! Thanks! I was showing a school of something lower in the water column, but didn't even think to try and bring them up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are also big Jacks on the edge. Always fun to jig up too.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

Can Sea Tow hear a distress call from your UHF radio from the Edge or Nipple? I would love to start fishing these areas but was unsure if help could be reached.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

I use to take my 19 cape horn to the edge frequently. However, we had EPIRBS, and some extra safety gear. I don't think you will get sea tow on the VHF. You may be able to reach boats closer to shore that can relay information. Great fishing on the edge.


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

our last few trips have been terrible at the edge. The area just gets hit so hard.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

2500Nauticstar said:


> Can Sea Tow hear a distress call from your UHF radio from the Edge or Nipple? I would love to start fishing these areas but was unsure if help could be reached.


I talked to the CG out of St. Pete near the edge. I thought I was talking to Mobile. They eventually stepped in when I gave out GPS coordinates for a Navigation hazard.

The big question is _WILL_ Sea Tow come get you from the Edge? I read some comments in another forum about what their radius is and the CEO wouldnt even give the guy an answer. It all depends on the local Capt of the area you are at.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I talked to the CG out of St. Pete near the edge. I thought I was talking to Mobile. They eventually stepped in when I gave out GPS coordinates for a Navigation hazard.
> 
> The big question is _WILL_ Sea Tow come get you from the Edge? I read some comments in another forum about what their radius is and the CEO wouldnt even give the guy an answer. It all depends on the local Capt of the area you are at.


If you can reach Sea Tow they will come get you....regardless what the Boat US insurance salesman posts on a forum. They rescued a boat 110 miles out once.


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

Sea Tow said they would come, but would they? They said they had their antenna on one of the tallest condos in Destin and could easy hear a distress call from the Edge. Hope I never need them but u never know. What does others use when traveling to this area. I thought about SAT phones but wow they are expensive.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

2500Nauticstar said:


> Sea Tow said they would come, but would they? They said they had their antenna on one of the tallest condos in Destin and could easy hear a distress call from the Edge. Hope I never need them but u never know. What does others use when traveling to this area. I thought about SAT phones but wow they are expensive.



If your doubt is this strong maybe you should buddy boat. FYI you can typically reach several boats via VHF at any given moment. Any of those boats could relay your call or assist if needed. If Sea Tow EVER failed to rescue a received distress call they would be out of business that day. I put my trust in Sea Tow. Heck, my cell signal reaches to 22 miles out. GO FISH!


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Sea Tow came and got us about 6 miles past the edge. Another boat, I think Daddys Diamond relayed our need for assistance.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Sea Tow will hand a distress call to the CG. The CEO of Sea Tow said that himself. I am no Boat US fanboy and honestly whoever is cheapest at the time is who I go with. I have nothing against Sea Tow but that whole post was interesting. 
http://shrimpnfishflorida.yuku.com/...bers-Advertising-literature-Foll#.U_kI1GMfJSk


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the point is, you're not likely to be on your lonesome out there. We didn't see a lot of traffic on the drive out, but were within visual range of at least one other vessel pretty much the whole time once we were out there. 

Side note, do we get whales in that close? Because I saw something weird that I don't think was a dolphin.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Most of out trips are to the edge and vicinity. 
Boat US unlimited towing insurance is cheap for the risk. $125 to $150 /yr depending on the reliability of the boat. Ours is 30 years old.
I also carry a dozen type 1 jackets, one 8 man open ocean raft, a dozen flares, two real good radios with two antennas each and alot of other "if s*** hits the fan" stuff like extinguishers, life lines, MOB bouys, rings, etc. Everybody going gets a breifing on where everything is located. A little over kill is better than being killed.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

I like how this thread went from a trip to the edge to a discussion about SeaTows/BoatUS service practices. 
Sounds like a good trip Gael! Next time get some pics!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

2500Nauticstar said:


> Sea Tow said they would come, but would they? They said they had their antenna on one of the tallest condos in Destin and could easy hear a distress call from the Edge. Hope I never need them but u never know. What does others use when traveling to this area. I thought about SAT phones but wow they are expensive.


Sometimes you may even have to relay off other boats. But if you have the insurance, and they know your there, they will come and get you. 
But don't expect anything real quick. That's a long distance, and if any boats are in front of you needing tow, they will get done first. 
You would be looking at 10,12-15 hours before you got home, once they received your call for help. It's gonna take a long time to be towed in from that distance.
If it's on a busy Saturday on a holiday, it could take longer, but eventually you will get home. If it's nasty water, you may be there for a while, no matter which tow company is coming, because they aren't coming if the seas are dangerous. They will wait the weather and seas out for their own safety. 
But yes they will come to the edge to get a broke down customer with a current policy.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

If you are out that far, at The Edge, the Coast Guard will hear you on your VHF radio, and will call your towing service for you.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Sea Tow at Nipple*

I was out at the Nipple a month ago and had my outboard die while we were billing a white marlin. It would not restart so I got on the VHF with a call to Sea Tow. They answered up immediately and started to send a boat out to get us. About 15 minutes later the outboard started up and seemed to run OK. We headed to the Pensacola Pass and told Sea Tow to cancel the call. They called us every half hour on our trip back to make sure we were OK. They also had a boat waiting for us in the Pass as it was fairly rough when we got there. They ran along side us through the Pass in case the engine died. This was service above and beyond in my book. They get an automatic renewal from me.

Bob


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

wow, thanks for all the input relative to Sea Tow . As a new member to this site I appologize for changing the subject from a fishing trip to Seatow. This is a great site for newbies like me.

Thanks Again


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitzey said:


> If you are out that far, at The Edge, the Coast Guard will hear you on your VHF radio, and will call your towing service for you.


20+ years ago I found myself drifting without power 35 miles south of Destin. CG Destin could hear us but we couldn't hear them. They relayed to CG Mobile and we could talk to them. Also, they couldn't hear us until the sun went down. According to my electrical engineering college buddy with me at the time, it had to do with the sun going down, less charged particles in the sky and farther transmissions. This is why you hear weird stuff at night on a short wave radio. 

To the OP, sounds like a great day on the water!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I blew my running gears 25 miles out and Sea Tow came and got me and I wasn't even a member. Had to rely on the CG to relay information over VHF. I had free towing on my insurance but Sea Tow made me give them my credit card before they would hook up to me.


----------

